# Making Huffman Twin Flex fender braces



## John (Feb 14, 2013)

Making Huffman Twin Flex fender braces


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey John,
    I want to be first in line for a set of these! Been searching for a set of these for my '40 TF with no luck. Can ya help a Huffman brutha out? V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks great John you do amazing work.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 15, 2013)

I think we're going to have to start calling John, Mr. Wizard.


----------



## John (Feb 15, 2013)

I am making extras. Both front and rear braces. 
John


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2013)

John's got talent.....for sure.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 16, 2013)

great stuff again!


----------



## John (Feb 20, 2013)

*Ready for plating*






Ready for plating


----------

